# Mixing Substrate Brands



## Monkfish (8 May 2019)

I currently have Ocean Free Aqua Gro substrate in my tank, but the price of it seems to have gone through the roof (cheapest I could find was £65 for a 3L bag!!).

I am upgrading to a bigger tank and will need more sub to fill it out.  I want to use what I have in my current tank, but wondered if I could mix this with another brand? 

Thanks


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 May 2019)

No problems mixing substrates at all


----------



## Monkfish (12 May 2019)

Great thank you. I’ll try and find some that looks the same then.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (14 May 2019)

3L here for £8.06. https://www.miscota.co.uk/fish/ocea...MIv6Pbltia4gIVDJ3tCh0gKgP0EAQYBSABEgIOL_D_BwE


----------



## Monkfish (14 May 2019)

Oh nice. Thanks!


----------

